
Ask HN: Can you only do this with FLEXBOX and not GRID in CSS? - thinkloop
Two boxes side-by-side (horizontally), one of them twice the width of the other, that then become laid out vertically at 100% width when the browser width is reduced: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jsfiddle.net&#x2F;dgn2cvaf&#x2F;<p>Is this also possible with grid?
======
surewhynat
There are many css grid solutions, I would recommend looking at bootstrap,
bulma, materialize for examples.

Essentially most of them are comprised of a grid broken down into 12 columns.
For your example in bulma the following would render the same:

<div class="columns is-multiline"> <div class="column is-two-
thirds">bigger</div> <div class="column is-one-third">smaller</div> </div>

The way it works in the CSS is @media queries which specify how to handle the
object widths at various screen widths.

In your example, your min-width is the only thing creating the scaffolding
effect. When you fill in your elements with content you may notice them behave
unexpectedly.

Also, this may have been more of a stackoverflow question.

------
triptych
Media queries?

